# Got my 1st 100 fish day!!!!!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So I finally got my 100 fish day!!!!! In fact I got 109 to be exact!

Utah Lake - Arrived at the Provo Boat Harbor at 11:30am. Sure enough there was one boat out there and 2 anglers on the beach. The boat was getting doubles everytime I looked over there while I was setting up my toon. My twin was too eager and tossed flies at the white bass from shore. I left my fairywand at home so I just used the spin rod and spinners all day. After a 30min set up I was launched and attacking the white bass. Sure enough at fish #38 my oar lock busted and I tried my best to make due but it was too rough on the arms.

By that time the shore anglers were all around so I desperately looked in the car for my spare oar lock. Whew it was there! My twin got off the tube, hit the shore, left the shore for the river, returned to the beach, and came back just in time to tube with me and witness the 100th fish.

Meanwhile I got back out and got cozy with the lone boat out there. IT WAS ON!!! I got up to 109 fish landed till the action dissappeared at 5pm. I stayed till 5:30pm changing rigs hoping that the whites were still there.....nope! No more action for anybody so we figured we'd call it a night. One guy on the shore did manage a walleye today. I kept probably 30 or so of the white bass for chowder. My twin got 39 white bass (29 on flies, the rest on a spinner) and I got 109. 148 FISH!!!!

I was using a glod blade, lime green body, yellow tail fur roostertail in size 1/8th for 40 fish. The rest of them came in on a vibrex roostertail spinner that had a silver blade, orange and black stipped body, and black fur. We fished at the inlet of the provo river at the corner of the south dike.

The 1st white bass of the day









Me on my toon collecting the white bass









My 100th fish!!!!!









The last white bass of the day


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet. Lots of white bass getting caught there, you'd think they were Spawning again. Great Job, thanks for the details.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

blueboy22 said:


> Sweet. Lots of white bass getting caught there, you'd think they were Spawning again. Great Job, thanks for the details.


I am kind of glad this time they were not spawning. That milt sure makes a mess while putting them on a stringer and filleting.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Amazing how good the action was......between us and the Asians....we must have landed 1,000 fish! Funny how just one Asian and a cell phone, turns into the whole orient coming down to the lake with buckets in hand. How do I get on that phone call list?

As we were driving down there in the rain you said sarcasticly, "you sure know how to pick em"......by the end of the day I thought to myself, "he was right, I sure do know how to pick em".


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Congrats....true 100 fish days are rare. In my way too extensive fishing endeavours I have only had 4 real 100 fish days.....two of those were back to back days on the Kobuk River a few years ago.....it's probably what completely gave me chronic fishing elbow.

I remember getting into those herds of white bass when I was at BYU back in the late 70's (and, no.....there were no pliesiosaurs swimming in Utah Lake back then....sheesh). Never really caught them again until I started fishing central Texas for black bass several years ago. We would catch the occasional ****** but they were toads....that culminated in a 4 lbs. early this year I am having mounted (and not by your dog).

Great day.....bet you were a bit tired after that......Brian

Big whiteys:










http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j32/DocEsox/Texas310/******.jpg


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

That is a great mount joke! Ha ha ha!

Oh I never can forget that post about the monster whites. Holy shiz those had to fight HARD!!!!

My arm was super sore at work today.....but I still went to my "minni mantua" pond and caught 13 bluegills that were freaking slabs by Utah standards. One was 2 inches off the Utah state C&R record. I switched to the fly rod to give my arms a break. With the amount I fish I better watch out for fishing elbow too.


----------



## Buckley222 (Sep 16, 2012)

They should just rename the lower Provo river to "The Mexican River" so many of them down there. One guy threw a rock 8 feet from me while he walked down the trail to go to a new spot and said there's like 10 fish right there. really? Who throws 5 pound rocks into the water that close to you and thinks they are helping? Another day on the Provo fishing bass a Mexican was on a walk with his wife comes back with his whole family and a bucket and starts trying to net them he didn't even have a pole! He even had the nerve (or no brains) to try and net them 5 feet away from me. After that I couldn't get a fish to bite before he showed up I was averaging one every 5 minutes. I would just like people to have an education, fishing license, and a pole if your going to fish near me.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

If you just wanted to rant about mexicans, why didn't you start a new thread instead of dragging up a month old one?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Buckley222 said:


> ..................................................I would just like people to have an education, fishing license, and a pole if your going to fish near me.


I went to high school for 6 years. Is it OK to fish by you?

I really don't care for the ethnic tone of your post. Take it somewhere else.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Buckley222 said:


> They should just rename the lower Provo river to "The Mexican River" so many of them down there. One guy threw a rock 8 feet from me while he walked down the trail to go to a new spot and said there's like 10 fish right there. really? Who throws 5 pound rocks into the water that close to you and thinks they are helping? Another day on the Provo fishing bass a Mexican was on a walk with his wife comes back with his whole family and a bucket and starts trying to net them he didn't even have a pole! He even had the nerve (or no brains) to try and net them 5 feet away from me. After that I couldn't get a fish to bite before he showed up I was averaging one every 5 minutes. I would just like people to have an education, fishing license, and a pole if your going to fish near me.


Maybe you're the one who needs an education. You sound ignorant.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

congrats!


----------

